# WoW Classic keine Deutschsprachigen Server !



## Waupee (21. Juni 2019)

Tja heute kam die Ankündigung das Blizzard keine Server für bestimmte Sprachen bringen will, alle bis auf die Russischsprachigen sollen auf auf gut Deutsch International werden.

Ade Deutschsprachige Community, genauso die Französische oder andere Sprachen alle auf einen Serververbund bunt gemischt.

Der Unmut im Deutschen WoW Classic Forum ist zum Großteil sehr groß viele haben ihr Abo gekündigt nach dem sie das gelesen haben.

Was haltet ihr davon ?

P.S.
Link zum WoW Classic Forums Thread 

WoW Classic – Struktur der europaeischen Realms - World of Warcraft Classic - World of Warcraft Forums


----------



## max310kc (21. Juni 2019)

Also mal als nicht WOW-Spieler:

Schade für die Community aber mir wäre es egal ich bin es aus verschiedenen Spielen gewohnt auf Englisch zu kommunizieren. Hatte da bis jetzt nie Probleme in der Kommunikation. Zeitverschiebung ist manchmal nervig, aber meist findet sich auch da eine Lösung.


----------



## Drayygo (21. Juni 2019)

Das ist halt mal wieder typisch. Die größten Server (Retail) und damals, zu Vanilla "Oringinal" Zeiten waren alle gemischt. Guck dir Ravencrest und Silvermoon, Outland, Draenor und so weiter an. Englisch ist zwar die Hauptsprache, dennoch gibt es dort etliche dänische und schwedische und allgemein anderssprachige Communities. 
Aber hauptsache wieder was zu meckern gefunden. Soviel Spaß kann ein Spiel einem dann ja nicht machen, wenn man aufgrund der Möglichkeit, dass man eine andere Sprache im Chat sieht direkt das Abo kündigt.


----------



## Waupee (21. Juni 2019)

Spiel seid der Closed Beta 2004 und nein gemischt eventuell auf den NA Servern, auf den EU Servern gab / gibt es Deutsche, Französische, Spanische, Englische Server seid EU - Release Februar 2005 

Das Problem ist ja Blizzard legt damit fest dann müßt ihr euch alle eben in Englisch unterhalten und damit gibt es nicht nur hier in Deutschland Probleme.

Nicht jeder kann oder will sich in Englisch unterhalten müssen das ist das Problem.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. Juni 2019)

und wofür gibt es custom Chanel ? damit sich dort irgendwelche dmg meter gegenseitig die werte zuschuster oder leute die sich jeglicher Fremdsprache verweigern ihre kleine Parallelwelt aufziehen können ...... aber es wäre ja zu einfach, da spielt man lieber seine eigene kleine abgeschottete Geschichte und flamed dann im Anschluss - das die 100 aktiven aus land y - die es bis lvl 60 geschafft haben nach X Jahren immer noch nicht mit dem öffnen von aq40 fertig sind ...
nicht jeder hat bock auf diese eingebildeten deutschen die der Meinung sind WELTCHAT hat deutsch zu sein ... ob das historisch bedingt ist


----------



## Drayygo (21. Juni 2019)

Waupee schrieb:


> Spiel seid der Closed Beta 2004 und nein gemischt eventuell auf den NA Servern, auf den EU Servern gab / gibt es Deutsche, Französische, Spanische, Englische Server seid EU - Release Februar 2005
> 
> Das Problem ist ja Blizzard legt damit fest dann müßt ihr euch alle eben in Englisch unterhalten und damit gibt es nicht nur hier in Deutschland Probleme.
> 
> Nicht jeder kann oder will sich in Englisch unterhalten müssen das ist das Problem.



Dann spielst du scheinbar nicht auf einem großen Server. Die von mir genannten Server gehören zu den größten Servern im EU-Bereich. Und auf denen findest du dänische, tscheschiche, schwedische und englische Gilden. Und noch deutlich mehr, aber es ist schon klar, worauf ich damit hinauswill.

Und die ganz großen Server waren (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) schon immer gemischt. Die von mir genannten sind übrigens, bevor das als Argument kommt, nie gemerged worden 



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> und wofür gibt es custom Chanel ? damit sich dort irgendwelche dmg meter gegenseitig die werte zuschuster oder leute die sich jeglicher Fremdsprache verweigern ihre kleine Parallelwelt aufziehen können ...... aber es wäre ja zu einfach, da spielt man lieber seine eigene kleine abgeschottete Geschichte und flamed dann im Anschluss - das die 100 aktiven aus land y - die es bis lvl 60 geschafft haben nach X Jahren immer noch nicht mit dem öffnen von aq40 fertig sind ...
> nicht jeder hat bock auf diese eingebildeten deutschen die der Meinung sind WELTCHAT hat deutsch zu sein ... ob das historisch bedingt ist



Okay, das ist auch nur Geblubber. 
Ich fände rein theoretisch getrennte Server, so wie es jetzt stellenweise der Fall ist (mit Ausnahmen, siehe oben) auch besser. Aber mich stört es auch nicht, andere Sprachen zu lesen. Zumal ich auch schon Raidmitglied einer englischsprachigen Raidgilde war und immer noch in einer englischsprachigen Boostcommunity bin^^

Das ganze auf die Deutschen exklusiv zu münzen ist halt schon arg beschränkt (in der Sichtweise). Was meinst du, wie Franzosen, Brasilianer, Italiener und Amerikaner geschimpft haben, als von denen die Miniserver gemerged wurden?


----------



## Waupee (3. Juli 2019)

Na bitte Blizzard hat eingelenkt und es wird doch Deutsche, Französische, Englische und Russische Classic Server geben 

P.S.
Blackhand war nie ein kleiner Server von den Deutschsprachigen ist er einer der großen


----------



## Bongripper666 (3. Juli 2019)

Ich habe das letzte Mal vor 25 Jahren wert auf eine deutschsprachige Version eines Spiels gelegt. Und mein letztes Spiel in deutscher Sprache ist auch schon aus den 90er.

Für Leute, die des Englischen nicht so mächtig sind, ist das natürlich ärgerlich, kann ich verstehen.


----------

